

Why do I need to build an investor page? - RileyJames
http://rileyjames.co/investor-pages-saas-startup/

======
guptaneil
Interesting idea, and while almost every company does seem to have an Investor
page, I would imagine each company's Investor page is very different from the
next, making a single solution for all difficult. Everybody has different
goals from their Investor page.

~~~
RileyJames
Agreed, but there are many common features. Team is a good example. When there
is so much emphasis on DRY I don't see why other elements of a startup should
be any different.

